# Amp Valvular con ruido a la salida.



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

Buen dia a todos! les comento mi problema.

COnstrui un amplificador valvular, es un champ pero con control de tonos, el gran problema es que sin conectar nada a la entrada el ruido es directamente proporcional al pote de volumen, osea mas lo aumento el ruido es mas fuerte y variando el control de tonos el ruido es mas agudo o mas grave  ... Cortocircuitando la entrada tengo cierta anulacion de el ruido, pero siempre algo queda y es muy molesto a los 3/4 de volumen. 

Mi consulta es si me pueden dar algun consejo para hacerle al Ampli, a la valvula del pre le puse el capucho de aluminio y el cableado de las cosas esta bien contra el chasis con los cables de filamento trensados. Que se le puede hacer para poder eliminar lo mas posible el ruido teniendo en cuanta que podria venir del pre en conjunto con el tonestack. 

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 10, 2010)

Postea el armado a ver si se ve alguna soldadura mala o falta de masa.. como es la fuente de alimentacion cuantos filtros tiene?


----------



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

La fuente de alimentacion la compre a SaitVith es de 320 + 320, 6.3 filamentos y 5 v. para los filamentos de la valvula rectificadora. Cuando llego a mi casa posteo algunas fotos, tiene 3 capacitores de filtro: 22uF x 2 y uno de 16Uf. Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 10, 2010)

La  fuente por lo que decis es externa estas llegando con la masa de la fuente a la masa del amp?


----------



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> La  fuente por lo que decis es externa estas llegando con la masa de la fuente a la masa del amp?



Es montado en un gabinete el ampli, arriba tengo los trafo. todas las masas estan conectadas juntas en un punto.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

No conozco el ampli, pero si no tienes bien el bias de la salida, tendras ese zumbido. Ahora, la rectificacion de AC la haces con semiconductores o con valvulas?


----------



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> No conozco el ampli, pero si no tienes bien el bias de la salida, tendras ese zumbido. Ahora, la rectificacion de AC la haces con semiconductores o con valvulas?



Es un ampli en clase A, tiene que tener calibrado el bias??? es con rectificacion valvular es una 5U4GB


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

Ha ok... bueno, yo pensaba que era un AB. Y por otro lado, si es clase A, tienes que meter capacitores mas grandes. Tienes un rizado en la fuente por que la valvula siempre consume corriente.


----------



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

Como capasitores mas grandes??? de que valores masomenos? te paso el circuito en el que me base: 

http://www.pisotones.com/TheChamp/Circuito.htm 

pero los valores de los capa te los paso bien cuando llego a mi casa, de paso te mando un par de fotos.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

vamos por partes... dices que mueves el volumen... y tambien se modifica el volumen del zumbido?


----------



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> vamos por partes... dices que mueves el volumen... y tambien se modifica el volumen del zumbido?



Si, a medida que subo el volumen aumenta el ruido... con una guitarra conectada tocando las cuerdas se va un poco pero es muy molesto igual... imposible de tocar con el amp a 3/4 del volumen del ampli.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

intenta puenteando la resistencia de 68K de la entrada a la reja de la primer valvula y luego me dices.


----------



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> intenta puenteando la resistencia de 68K de la entrada a la reja de la primer valvula y luego me dices.



Seria anular la resistencia??


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

si                                                    .


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 10, 2010)

No puenties nada. Todo tiene un sentido de ser. Si puenteas esa resistencia aumentaras el nivel de entrada.. por consecuencia mayor ruido..

El ruido al ser sonido modulado en amplitud es una componente por eso si aumentas el volumen sube en forma proporcional..

Si alejas el trafo del resto (1 metro)  se va el zumbido? dado que si esta mal ubicado el trafo por cercania puede estar captando los 50HZ por induccion..


----------



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> El ruido al ser sonido modulado en amplitud es una componente por eso si aumentas el volumen sube en forma proporcional..
> 
> Si alejas el trafo del resto se va el zumbido? dado que si esta mal ubicado el trafo por cercania puede estar captando los 50HZ por induccion..



Hice la prueba alejando el trafo de poder y es lo mismo.



antiworldx dijo:


> si                                                    .



Lo voy a probar y te digo que paso.


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 10, 2010)

Fijate que edite y te puse 1 metro, lo alejaste con esa separacion?


----------



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Fijate que edite y te puse 1 metro, lo alejaste con esa separacion?



No, tan lejos no! jajajaja. 

Es una pruba complicada por que tengo todo ensamblado nuevamente en el gabinete, hoy llego a mi casa y veo de probar.


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 10, 2010)

Tienes que probar al menos 50cm y si ves que disminuye.. entonces el problema pasa por ahi. Esto no quiere decir que debas dejar despues el trafo tan lejos.. es simplemente acotar el problema identificando de donde pueden venir los tiros.. Respetaste todo lo que dice el autor a referencia de masas? el cable entre la reja de la primer valvula y el jack es blindado? otra de las pruebas que puede hacer es levantar por un momento la R de 100K que alimenta la placa de la primer valvula y ver que pasa con el zumbido.

Estariamos dejando solo la segunda etapa de potencia andando.. si permanece el zumbido quiere decir que la entrada no es.. y habria que seguir buscando si es la fuente o la 2da etapa..


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

El asunto es que sospecho que la resistencia esta metiendo ruido. Esa resistencia cumple la funcion polarizacion, y evitar que pase una descarga a la guitarra. Es mas por seguridad que por una funcion electrica. Pero es una prueba, no una eliminacion definitiva. Quiero saber en que parte se esta metiendo el ruido.


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 10, 2010)

Una resistencia es un elemento pasivo, desde donde produce ruido? aca el tema pasa por algun tipo de elemento que esa haciendo "de antena" o la fuente.. mala calidad del trafo y tenga dispersion.. por algun lado se estan colando los 50HZ


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

Nunca ha dicho que sea ruido de 50Hz. Y ademas, el ambiente esta saturado de ondas electromagneticas de 50Hz. Así que cualquier cable es suceptible de ser interferido por este ruido. Y por metodologia, se checan las cosas desde un principio, pasando incluso por lo obvio, por que a veces, lo mas sencillo y obvio, es lo que causa el problema.
Solo quiero usar el metodo de eliminacion y no andar atinandole.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Una resistencia es un elemento pasivo, *desde donde produce ruido?*



Desde siempre produce ruido!
Que no sea ruido de 50-Hz es otra historia


----------



## electroaudio (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola chicos como van,a ver pregunto algo,los filamentos de las valvulas estan alimentados con ac? De ser asi alimentalos co cc con un filtrado de 4700uf y pone el cable negativo a chasis el cable negativo de la funte principal tmb a chasis,y si podes coloca en la fuente principal un poco mas de filtrado,unos capacitores de 220uf en paralelo tienen que andar bien.
  Saludos y suerte.


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Nunca ha dicho que sea ruido de 50Hz. Y ademas, el ambiente esta saturado de ondas electromagneticas de 50Hz. Así que cualquier cable es suceptible de ser interferido por este ruido. Y por metodologia, se checan las cosas desde un principio, pasando incluso por lo obvio, por que a veces, lo mas sencillo y obvio, es lo que causa el problema.
> Solo quiero usar el metodo de eliminacion y no andar atinandole.



Con ese criterio podes poner a masa la de 1 mega.. a ver si para el ruido..


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

Por eso...! quiero dejar la grilla directamente a tierra para saber si el arreglo de resistencias esta metiendo ruido!!!!


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> intenta puenteando la resistencia de 68K de la entrada a la reja de la primer valvula y luego me dices.



Aca dices en serie el puente.. distinto que la de 1 mega a masa.. me parece mas prolijo levantar la de 100k de placa para anular esa etapa..


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

primero queria puentear... si el ruido persistia, poner a masa, y si persiste, entonces me voy con la segunda etapa... Y el asunto al que no me has dejado llegar, es que si hay una retroalimentacion acumulativa por un rizo remanente de la fuente, cual valvula lo esta amplificando. Puede ser una acumulacion de ruidos dando mucho ruido como resultado. Pero como te digo, todo va por partes. Por eso es el metodo de eliminacion.


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 10, 2010)

Nada personal, solo contesto por lo que leo no por lo que no leo y no expresas. La explicacion que das no la entiendo. Seria algo como una bobina de alta tension? 

Con respecto al famoso ruido y -hablando de audio- lo primero que uno lo asocia es con ruido de 50hz. Esperemos que el colega nos cuente de que se trata el ruido, si puede postear un archivo de sonido o en su defecto medir con un osciloscopio para ver la forma de onda, si nivel y su frecuencia aprox.


----------



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

SAlgo del laburo, me meto con el ampli y les cuento que pasa. Este ampli me tiene loco.


----------



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

Bueno, EStuve haciendo unas pruebas que tenia pendiente desde hoy a la tarde, en la cual anulaba el tonestack y dejaba solo el control de volumen como el circuito original...pero para sorpresa el ruido era peor; Por eso deje el tonestack y grabe unos videitos para que vean el ruido que hace.

este es con el instrumento conectado: 




Y este es sin el instrumento, obviamente el jack esta a masa en la ficha: 




Aca una foto del ampli visto desde abajo: 

Disculpen por la mala calidad de los vídeos, el micrófono es bastante sensible y capto bien cualquier ruido, pero presten atención a el movimiento de los potes, en cuanto al segundo vídeo hace ruido, pero esta dentro de todo aceptable. Aver que opinan de este ampli.

Saludos a todos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

Mete potenciometros de 50K y asunto arreglado.


----------



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Mete potenciometros de 50K y asunto arreglado.



Que lograría con potenciometros de 50k?? 

Tengo que reemplazar todos con 50k?? 

No tendria que respetar los valores del tonestack??


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

Ha, y graba algo donde le rasques sabroso a ese ampli...quiero escucharlo en accion!!!!

Bueno, reemplaza ahorita empezando con el de volumen. El de 1M.


----------



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Ha, y graba algo donde le rasques sabroso a ese ampli...quiero escucharlo en accion!!!!
> 
> Bueno, reemplaza ahorita empezando con el de volumen. El de 1M.



Cuando suene sin ruidos lo grabo 

Ahora.. si los reemplazo a todos por 50K no estaria acortando el tramo solamente?? Pero el ruido estaria igual en poco recorrido, no es asi?


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

no no no... el potenciometro de 1M esta metiendo ruido el de volumen... cambialo...
Bueno pon uno de 50K y luego vemos que pasa... si tenemos exito, checamos el caso individual del resto. No tienes problemas adiciionales.


----------



## electroaudio (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola emabellio hiciste lo que te dije? Si no lo hiciste hacelo y conta,acordate,alimenta con una fuente de c.c los filamentos,ponele un capacitor de 3300uf 0 4700uf para filtrar los 6v 0 12v que uses en los filamentos,y pone el negativo a masa.
 Suerte!!!!


----------



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> no no no... el potenciometro de 1M esta metiendo ruido el de volumen... cambialo...
> Bueno pon uno de 50K y luego vemos que pasa... si tenemos exito, checamos el caso individual del resto. No tienes problemas adiciionales.



Ok, lo cambio y te digo que pasa. Lineal o logaritmico


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

electroaudio dijo:


> Hola emabellio hiciste lo que te dije? Si no lo hiciste hacelo y conta,acordate,alimenta con una fuente de c.c los filamentos,ponele un capacitor de 3300uf 0 4700uf para filtrar los 6v 0 12v que uses en los filamentos,y pone el negativo a masa.
> Suerte!!!!



Se nota que no viste los videos... no tiene problema de zumbido de AC 50hz.



emabellio dijo:


> Ok, lo cambio y te digo que pasa. Lineal o logaritmico



Es igual. Aunque para audio se recomienda logaritmico.


----------



## emabellio (Ago 10, 2010)

electroaudio dijo:


> Hola emabellio hiciste lo que te dije? Si no lo hiciste hacelo y conta,acordate,alimenta con una fuente de c.c los filamentos,ponele un capacitor de 3300uf 0 4700uf para filtrar los 6v 0 12v que uses en los filamentos,y pone el negativo a masa.
> Suerte!!!!



Vos sabes que eso tambien me dijeron, de poner un puente de diodos y un capa de 4.7k, y mandarle continua a los filamentos.

Tambien me dijeron de ponerle un capasitor de .047 a la entrada y mandarle una resistencia de 1 megon a masa. Me dijeron que los 68k ya fueron a la entrada.. eso era en la epoca de los beatles. 

Bueno, lo pruebo y te digo.

Algun otro yeite mas?


----------



## electroaudio (Ago 10, 2010)

hola antiworldx me parece una falta de respeto tu respuesta hacia mi,paro bueno ,no me importa lo que decis,los videos los si los vi,y yo no te pregunte si era ruido de ac,es ruido,zumbido hacen las abejas.
 esper que entiendas que hay miles de formas de decir las cosas.
 suerte.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

No fue con esa intencion... Solo que los filamentos justamente se alimentan con DC para evitar la permeabilidad del zumbido de la linea de alimentacion. Al decir que con tu respuesta se soluciona, asumi que no escuchaste que el ruido que tiene el ampli. En este caso, es ruido por que no se esta cerrando el circuito.
El ruido que permean los calefactores es un ruido sordo y grave. Justo como el de un rizo de fuente.


----------



## emabellio (Ago 11, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> No fue con esa intencion... Solo que los filamentos justamente se alimentan con DC para evitar la permeabilidad del zumbido de la linea de alimentacion. Al decir que con tu respuesta se soluciona, asumi que no escuchaste que el ruido que tiene el ampli. En este caso, es ruido por que no se esta cerrando el circuito.
> El ruido que permean los calefactores es un ruido sordo y grave. Justo como el de un rizo de fuente.



A que te referis con que no se esta cerrando el circuito??

Te comento lo que hice yo. Estoy poniendo la entrada a masa y el ampli tiene apenas un ruido, entonces separe unas cosas... una que la viola es de mala calidad y por lo tanto mete ruido como tambien el cable. Otra es que los potes son de mala calidad o tiernitos, a lo que voy es que le das calor de mas o boludeces como esas y ya funcionan mal... digo esto por que cambiando solamente uno por el mismo valor, pero nuevo, y se fue rotundamente el ruido... algo quedo, pero lo acepto (todas estas pruebas con la entrada a masa, tratando de encontrar algun problema del ampli) 

Hoy veo si voy a alguna casa de electronica y me compro unos potes buenos, tambien voy a compar un puente de diodos y capasitores para hacer la prueba de los filamentos.

Aguna otra sujerencia para sobre ruidos y esas cosas??

Muchas Gracias a todos por ayudar.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 11, 2010)

no olvides el video rascandole duro a ese ampli... Me gusta el estilo Gun´s Roses o Linkin Park... Claro no son los unicos, solo por dar una idea... 
Salu2!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 11, 2010)

Y si rectificás la alterna de los calefactores acordate de regularla después o cocinás las válvulas.
12V de alterna rectificados dan 17V. Te pasás feeeeeeeeeeo y con eso matás válvulas de l amanera más tonta.

Cuidado con eso.
Saludos.


----------



## electroaudio (Ago 11, 2010)

hola,cacho tiene razon,tenes que regular la tension,a mi se me paso ese detalle,y es muy importante,bien cacho!!!.
 comenta resultados estamos a la espectativa!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 11, 2010)

12 VAC RMS = 16.97VDC

Por eso no recommiendo rectificar si no se tiene problema de permeabilidad de zumbido de linea. Se complica el circuito.


----------



## emabellio (Ago 12, 2010)

Ayer compre unos potes para cambiarlos por los que tenia, busque unos buenos de calidad o blindados... pero no tenian, asi que compre unos nacionales comunes. Hoy cuando vuelvo del laburo los cambio y les comento como recciona.

Gracias a todos muchachos.

Voy a tomar todos los opiniones, pero primero voy a descartar el tone stack y luego seguire con la tension de filamentos... ah y compre un puentesito de diodos con un capasitor por si lo tengo que usar en la siguiente prueba. 

Una consulta, los capasitores se pueden estropear por el calor del soldador??


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 12, 2010)

Todo con una mala soldadura se destruye.


----------



## emabellio (Ago 14, 2010)

BUeno AMigos, ayer me quede hasta las 3 de la mañana tratando de sacarle el problema pero no hubo caso.

Probé rectificando la tension de los calefactores, poniendo otros potenciometros, cambiandole las resistencia de 68k por un capasitor y tambien dejandolo directo a la valvula y no hubo caso con nada.

Ahora el gran problema persiste en el pote de volumen, en algunas partes especificas de su recorrido hace un ruido muy fuerte.

Al principio del recorrido: un ruido notable.
A mitad del recorrido: se hace muy fuerte.
Llegando al final del recorrido y al final del pote: este ruido se va.

alguno ya le paso algo parecido?? Necesito ayuda, ya agote los recursos.

Gracias!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 15, 2010)

Te digo que lo pongas de 50K


----------



## emabellio (Ago 15, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Te digo que lo pongas de 50K



Ok, lo hare. Ahora te puedo hacer unas consultas... por q razon se te ocurre que con potes de 50K se solucionaria??? xte pregunto asi los compro confiado.

2. Lineal o logaritmicos?
3. baja un poco la potencia??

PD: probe con uno de 205k log y hace lo mismo pero con menos rango de ruido... osea, acortando el tramo, y eso es logico.

Mcuhas GRacias antiworldx.

Algun otro sele ocurre algo!!!!

Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 15, 2010)

Ya lo explique arriba, que estan actuando como antenas las resistencias y se esta metiendo ruido. Es que las valvulas tienen una enoooooooooooorme impedancia de entrada y cualquier señal la amplilfica. Entonces con un pot mas bajo, es para precisamente contrarrestar eso, y el ruido se valla a tierra.


----------



## emabellio (Ago 15, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Ya lo explique arriba, que estan actuando como antenas las resistencias y se esta metiendo ruido. Es que las valvulas tienen una enoooooooooooorme impedancia de entrada y cualquier señal la amplilfica. Entonces con un pot mas bajo, es para precisamente contrarrestar eso, y el ruido se valla a tierra.



Como antena las resistencias, te referis a la resistencia de los potes??? o a la resistencia de 68k de la entrada??

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 15, 2010)

No, los potenciometros, por ser de tan alta impedancia tanto el pot, como la impedancia de entrada de la grilla.
Ese fenomeno lo estudie a fondo en instrumentacion avanzada.


----------



## emabellio (Ago 15, 2010)

Bueno, entonces le pongo potes de 50k y en la entrada se la dejo libre con la R de 1M a masa???


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 15, 2010)

sip... lo demas esta bien
el ruidolo mete el pot


----------



## emabellio (Ago 15, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> sip... lo demas esta bien
> el ruidolo mete el pot



Ok, probare esto y te mantendre al tanto. Gracias!!!!!


----------



## victorio23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hola arme un amplificador un marshall 50w, mete un ruido horrible, probe cambiando el trafo de alimentacion tratar de encapsularlo y mejoro bastante asi como de alejar la valvula que tiene la impedancia de entrada mas alta pero sigue haciendo mucho ruido y la viola no sale limpia es un asco y ademas sale baja, con una pedalera levanta un poco mas pero con ruido.


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 25, 2010)

diagrama? fotos? es dificil adivinar lo que has hecho.


----------



## elbrujo (Nov 25, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> diagrama? Fotos? Es dificil adivinar lo que has hecho.


. . . . . . . . . . . . . .


1+


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 25, 2010)

Algunos detalles a primera vista si estamos hablando de este amplificador
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




No es un amplificador clase A. Está autopolarizado (mediante la resistencia del cátodo y la resistencia de grilla a masa). Tampoco es AB, ya que eso requiere 2 válvulas de salida. Si mal no recuerdo, esta configuración se lo llama single end, o sea, una salida simple.
Si hay ruido con el volumen a 0, o está oscilando (cableado deficiente) o está mal filtrado el +V. A mi criterio, primero hay que lograr que con el pote a 0 haya 0 de ruido.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2010)

Melánico felino grande (o sea, Black Tiger ), ese es un Champ, que es de Fender y de 5W (o por ahí).
El que armó Victorio es un Marshall de 50W.

Habrá que esperar más especificaciones, fotos y de ser posible, el esquema. Sin verlo me animo a apuntarle a una mala disposición de los trafos y las válvulas. 50W no son nada despreciable, y menos con válvulas.
La otra cosa a la que apuesto es a un trafo de salida mal hecho.

En fin, a esperar nomás...

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ah, entonces el melánico (o hiper-groncho-pigmentado) se llama a silencio. Gracias por la aclaración pequeña porción 

PD: lo que es el costo de hablar al pp........ Yo<==========  Black_Tiger


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 25, 2010)

Si es un clase A, aunque este autopolarizado. No tiene que ver como este polarizado con el tipo de amplificador.

Intenta quitar la resistencia de retroalimentacion de la bocina. Tengo la sospecha que esta sobrealimentando y oscila.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 25, 2010)

Estimado amigo antiworldx, si no tomamos en cuenta como está polarizado, va a ser muy difícil establecer si es clase A, AB, B, C, D o X. Justamente la corriente de polarización es lo que determina el modo de funcionamiento. Quizás es probable que no sepa de lo que estoy hablando, pero clase A significa que no varía la corriente y es constante. Y eso no sucede en este circuito.


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok, si tu lo dices... pero quieres arreglar el ampli, no es asi?


----------



## emabellio (Nov 25, 2010)

Black tiger, ese es el que hice yo, pero con control de tono y todavia estoy  intentando sacarle el f*****ing ruido , por lo menos el circuito que posteaste tiene algo que ver con el topic.

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 26, 2010)

emabellio, el circuito lo tomé de la página que vos posteaste. Y mis apreciaciones fueron justamente referidas a él. Ahora, tenés el circuito completo que vos armaste con el control de tono?
Podes subir alguna foto para ver como está armado?
Podes subir una grabación del ruido que está haciendo?
Si con el pote a volumen 0 hay ruido, quizás tal como dijo antiworldx el circuito está oscilando. Estás usando la R de 22K de realimentación?


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 26, 2010)

no precisamente puede ser el potenciometro, pero hasta que no hagas la prueba de desconectarlo te puedo decir que el probema es referente a ello. Igual que las clases de amplificadores, tu dices de que se trata.


----------



## emabellio (Nov 26, 2010)

No tiene la resistencia de realimentacion por una cuestion de que funciona aun mejor sin ella, lo estuvo viendo un amigo y me dijo que el problema persiste en la conexion que hay entre el control de tono y el volumen, por que probados por separado tanto la parte de potencia como la del pre.. funcionan perfectamente. Me dijo que mas que nada es un problema de criterio del circuito, de como esta armado, por mas que los potes sean de los baratos no tendria que pasar esto si tenes un buen layout. Pero bueno, voy a esperar a que le encuentre una solucion. En cuanto lo tenga les posteo algunas fotos y sonido. Saludos muchachos y gracias por la ayuda!



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> emabellio, el circuito lo tomé de la página que vos posteaste. Y mis apreciaciones fueron justamente referidas a él. Ahora, tenés el circuito completo que vos armaste con el control de tono?
> Podes subir alguna foto para ver como está armado?
> Podes subir una grabación del ruido que está haciendo?
> Si con el pote a volumen 0 hay ruido, quizás tal como dijo antiworldx el circuito está oscilando. Estás usando la R de 22K de realimentación?



En la segunda pagina del topic tenes unos videos.


----------



## Van Malta (May 12, 2011)

hola estimados colegas ,a mi me pasa algo muy similar , es decir que ruido no es proporcional al volumen , encontre un video que ejemplifica el caso.






que les parece que sea?, desde ya abrazos ,saludos!


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2011)

Pueden ser muchas cosas, pero sin un circuito donde evaluar las cosas un tanto dificil, si tienes un esquema ayudaria mucho


----------



## Van Malta (May 12, 2011)

hola PANDACBA ,la verdad no tengo el esquema ,pero es un clase A una 12ax7 y una el84 la polarizacion es muy similar al del BLACK TIGER,nada mas que la rectificacion es con un diodo 1n4007 en ves de la valvula rectificadora y los primeros dos capacitores del filtrado son de 50uf ,mando un abrazo saludos!


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2011)

Tiene choque entre los dos filtros?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 12, 2011)

Si es muy similar, porqué no te tomás el trabajito de "levantar" el circuito y publicarlo?


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 12, 2011)

Van Malta dijo:


> hola PANDACBA ,la verdad no tengo el esquema ,pero es un clase A una 12ax7 y una el84 la polarizacion es muy similar al del BLACK TIGER,nada mas que la rectificacion es con un diodo 1n4007 en ves de la valvula rectificadora y los primeros dos capacitores del filtrado son de 50uf ,mando un abrazo saludos!



creo saber por donde viene el tiro....

dice que uso UN diodo 1N4007, osea, rectificacion de media onda y 2 capacitores de 50uF, para un single ended, eso es demasiado pobre... hay que recordar que en un single ended el ripple de fuente no se cancela en la etapa de salida como lo hace en un pushpull, digamos que el single ended es mucho mas sensible al ripple... entonces, la fuente es mucho mas critica, compra electroliticos de 330 o 470uF x 400V, para la fuente, y bypassealos con capacitores MKP de 220nF por 400V



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Estimado amigo antiworldx, si no tomamos en cuenta como está polarizado, va a ser muy difícil establecer si es clase A, AB, B, C, D o X. Justamente la corriente de polarización es lo que determina el modo de funcionamiento. Quizás es probable que no sepa de lo que estoy hablando, pero clase A significa que no varía la corriente y es constante. Y eso no sucede en este circuito.



black, si bien es cierto que la corriente de polarizacion es la que termina definiendo el tipo de funcionamiento, estas confundiendo las cosas

la clase de funcionamiento depende de cuanta porcion del ciclo el dispositivo conduce corriente.

clase A: la corriente que circula por el dispositivo lo hace durante los 360º
clase B: (solo para circuitos simetricos) la corriente que circula por cada dispositivo, lo hace durante 180º (ni mas ni menos)
sub clases:

clase AB1: la corriente que sircula por cada dispositivo (solo circuitos simetricos) lo hace durante mas de 180º pero menos de 360º (el 1 del sufijo, aclara que el circuito no toma corriente de grilla 1)

Clase AB2: idem clase AB1 pero que SI toma corriente de grilla 1, esto es cuando se impone a la grilla 1 tensiones positivas con respecto a catodo, posibilitando que la valvula llegue a tensiones de saturacion mas bajas.

ahora bien, cuando un circuito opera como single ended, y siempre y cuando trabaje dentro de su zona lineal, y antes del recorte, SIEMPRE trabaja en clase A, por que? porque por el dispositivo permanece conduciendo, mas, o menos corriente, pero siempre recorre por la valvula cierta corriente. 

"pero clase A significa que no varía la corriente y es constante" black, si la corriente de anodo de la valvula fuera constante, como amplifica?, que es la transconductancia???? 

las valvulas cuando operan en su zona lineal, al igual que los transistores de efecto de campo, no amplifican tension, ni corriente, sino que convierten la variacion de tension de grilla (o Gate) en una variacion en la corriente de placa (o Drain), a esto se llama conductancia mutua o transconductancia, y se expresa como la variacion de la corriente de anodo sobre la variacion de la tension de reja, a tension de anodo constante

como es ΔI/ΔV el resultado se expresaba en Mho (como la resistencia es V/I y aca es al reves, habian adoptado la unidad como la inversa de Ohm = mho, mas luego se le dio un nuevo nombre a la unidad y se la denomino Siemens)


----------



## Van Malta (May 13, 2011)

hola hazard_1998, gracias por tu respuesta ,voy a probar lo de los filtros ,pero estoy con la duda ,que pasa si enves de rectificar  con un diodo rectifico con onda completa(cuatro diodos),podria funcionar?

 gracias pandacha por tu respuesta no tiene choque en los filtros,

 saludos!


----------



## pandacba (May 13, 2011)

Si no tiene choques alli esta el problema, ya que el choque se utilzaba para disminuir el valor de los capacitores electrolíticos que eran caros.... por lo tanto hay que aumentar el valor de los electroliticos. y si podes poner un puente pero tene en cuenta que la tensión se va a elvar un 40% aproximadamente y tendras que poner algunas R para bajarla al valor requerido


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 13, 2011)

Van Malta dijo:


> hola hazard_1998, gracias por tu respuesta ,voy a probar lo de los filtros ,pero estoy con la duda ,que pasa si enves de rectificar  con un diodo rectifico con onda completa(cuatro diodos),podria funcionar?
> 
> gracias pandacha por tu respuesta no tiene choque en los filtros,
> 
> saludos!



hoy dia se consiguen facil capacidades grandes de alta tension, sobre todo tenes en las fuentes de pc quemadas....
por otro lado, depende que tension de alterna tengas en el secundario del trafo y si tiene punto medio. o no, si tiene punto medio, podes poner este a masa y rectificar con dos diodos.. como lo hace la 5U4, pero todo depende de que tension sea necesaria en la alimentacion de +B y de que tension tengas en el secundario de alta tension.

los choques de CC son utiles pero a veces son contra producentes, ademas tienen que estar bien hechos... ya que manejan una gran tension de alterna y una alta corriente, consecuencia, se necesita una alta inductancia con una corriente relativamente importante  (100mA - 300V, V/A ≈ωL = 3000Ω => xL/ω = L =3000/ 2 Π x 100 = 4.77Hy y un entrehierro importante.... con lo cual, vas a estar alizando la tension continua de +B, pero a costas de aumentar el ruido electromagnetico emanado al ambiente que circunda el equipo...

medi el secundario del trafo, fijate si tiene toma central, y postea el dato, ahi vemos que se puede hacer con la fuente..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 14, 2011)

Yo para sacarme las dudas aunque sólo sea a efectos de prueba, haría un multiplicador de capacidad (un transistor, 1 resistencia y 1 condensador).


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2011)

Hoy por hoy no utilzar una inductancia de filtro tiene más razones de peso esconómico que técnico, ya que el campo disperso alrededor del nucleo no es en todo los sentidos, ya que sus adyacencis presenta zonas denomiadas muertas, y como en el caso de una inductancia de filtro, es de pasoy por ser continua la que internviene es la resisntencia electrica pura del bobinado, mientras que para el rizado si prestenta una altaimpedancia, tan bajo es el campo que bastba colocar la reactacia entre los filtros de entrada y salida que al tener cuepo de aluminio circoncribian el campo mágnetico, con lo cual con una concienzuda ubicacioon de los elementos no causaba ningún problema, en cambio los campos de los trafos de poder y de salida es varias veces más grande y tampoco representa ningún problema con una cuidadosa y sabia disposición de los núcleos e incluso ailando todo tras un  blindaje que encierre todoso los transformadores o blindajes individulaes de cada uno de ellos.

Pero en la actualidad y con el precio del cobre, y que los electrolíticos de valor elevado y alto voltaje se consiguen con facilidad  a muy bajo precio, la elección es indudable


----------



## Van Malta (Ago 9, 2011)

estimados colegas,  deje pasar unos meses haber como seguia este caso y da la impresion de que no se encontro la solucion del ruido a masa, yo me quede con la duda de preguntarle  si conecto la resistencia que va al parlante  a una pata de la valvula, y la que queda libre va a masa, (me refiero al transformador de salida), 

  saludos!


----------



## emabellio (Ago 9, 2011)

Buenas a todos, les comento que lo tengo resuelto (Van Malta, gracias por hacerme recordar este post) Junto con un tecnico amigo descubrimos que el foco de 6,2 V. no estaba a masa por lo tanto metia todo el ruido desde ahi, incluso uno de esos cables de filamento tiene que ir a masa por mas que sea alterna. Por otro lado en vez de un trafo de choque se reemplazo por un filtro hecho con una buena resistencia y dos buenos capacitores jejejej (Sabemos que con ese tipo de circuito no es bueno por que al calentar la resistencia toma potencia por lo cual bajaria un poco la potencia del Amp, pero al no ser el gran amplificador ni se notaria la pequeña falta de potencia). Los potes quedaron iguales y todo lo demas tambien, hay que recalcar que un Amp valvular siempre tendra pequeños ruidos. Adjuntos una foto para que vean. 

Gracias Hugo, Un capo.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/pote.jpg/




Saludos y muchas gracias por la ayuda de cada uno.


----------

